# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  A Nice Song of Jodha-Akbar

## heman

Kehne Ko Jashan-E-Bahara Hai 
Ishq Yeh Dekhke Hairaan Hai 

Kehne Ko Jashan-E-Bahara Hai 
Ishq Yeh Dekhke Hairaan Hai 

Phool Se Khusboo Khafa Khafa Hai Gulsan Mein 
Chupa Hai Koi Ranj Fiza Ki Chilman Mein 

Sare Sehmein Nazare Hain 
Soye Soye Vaqt Ke Dhare Hain 
Aur Dil Mein Koi Khoyi Si Baatein Hain 

Kehne Ko Jashan-E-Bahara Hai 
Ishq Yeh Dekhke Hairaan Hai 

Phool Se Khusboo Khafa Khafa Hai Gulsan Mein 
Chupa Hai Koi Ranj Fiza Ki Chilman Mein 

Kaise Kahen Kya Hai Sitam 
Sochte Hai Abb Yeh Hum 
Koi Kaise Kahen Woh Hai Ya Nahi Humare 
Karte To Hai Saath Safar 
Fasle Hain Phir Bhi Magar 
Jaise Milte Nahi Kisi Dariya Ke Do Kinare 

Pass Hain Phir Bhi Paas Nahi 
Humko Yeh Gum Raas Nahi 
Seeshe Ki Ek Diware Hai Jaise Darmiyan 


Sare Sehmein Nazare Hain 
Soye Soye Vaqt Ke Dhare Hain 
Aur Dil Mein Koi Khoyi Si Baatein Hain 

Kehne Ko Jashan-E-Bahara Hai 
Ishq Yeh Dekhke Hairaan Hai 

Phool Se Khusboo Khafa Khafa Hai Gulsan Mein 
Chupa Hai Koi Ranj Fiza Ki Chilman Mein 
Humne Ne Jo Tha Nagma Suna 
Dil Ne Tha Usko Chuna 
Yeh Dastan Humen Vaqt Ne Kaise Sunai 

Humjo Agar Hai Gumgin 
Woh Bhi Udhar Khush To Nahi 
Mulakato Mein Jaise Ghul Si Gai Tanhai 

Milke Bhi Hum Milte Nahi 
Khilke Bhi Gul Khilte Nahi 

Aankhon Mein Hai Baharein Dil Mein Khilza 

Sare Sehmein Nazare Hain 
Soye Soye Vaqt Ke Dhare Hain 
Aur Dil Mein Koi Khoyi Si Baatein Hain 

O Hoo Kehne Ko Jashan-E-Bahara Hai 
Ishq Yeh Dekhke Hairaan Hai 

Phool Se Khusboo Khafa Khafa Hai Gulsan Mein 
Chupa Hai Koi Ranj Fiza Ki Chilman Mein

----------


## Tulip

I like this song too =) nice soothing song.

----------


## heman

so our tastes are similiar too.even my wife loves this song

----------

